# Clear coat ext door extreme sun



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Maybe it's time to "uncommit" due to the latest information on the available products and manufacturer's recommendations. Blame it on the limits to the new formulations or something. Why stick your neck out beyond the products' own advisements?


I'm not sticking my neck out too far. Client understands my reservations, and has agreed, in writing that annual refinishing may be required. I had posted the question to the forum in the hopes that someone, somewhere had finally come up with the perfect UV-proof, waterproof Exterior door finish. 

I agree with Hdavis' most recent post, but I'm still going to try some of the mentioned products, and hang samples on the wall of the shop and watch them through the years. 

Yeah, I'm that nerdy.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> I had posted the question to the forum in the hopes that someone, somewhere had finally come up with the perfect UV-proof, waterproof Exterior door finish.


They have. Paint.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

J L said:


> They have. Paint.



Oddly enough, the second most common request I get for front door finishes is: "We want to paint it black"


----------



## Windroad (Jul 21, 2017)

The only thing my reply has to do with your February post is this: I was standing up 4 scaffolds high today scraping off paint from an I'll prepped paint job on a hundred year old house...I kept wondering why it looked so appealing from the ground. I've spent 3 days prepping 1 1\2 sides. 
We learn as we go.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Windroad said:


> The only thing my reply has to do with your February post is this: I was standing up 4 scaffolds high today scraping off paint from an I'll prepped paint job on a hundred year old house...I kept wondering why it looked so appealing from the ground. I've spent 3 days prepping 1 1\2 sides.
> We learn as we go.


I once saw a painting company estimator using binoculars to zoom in on exterior trim that was up two stories. Not a bad idea.


----------

